# Norfolkline - just excellent



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We travelled at the start of the month, for the first time, with Norfolkline - it was excellent. The ships are super, the staff very friendly - lots of smiles and helpful and courteous staff both at booking in and on the ship. 

Upgraded to VIP lounge with cookies and drinks, best crossing ever and will use next time without a doubt. We took an 8.20m MH plus a Smart on a trailer 2 adults £140 return. Maybe could have got it cheaper but we were very happy with our purchase and experience.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that, Asgard. It's worth a look for the next time we're away across the water.

Gerald


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Out of interest how much was the upgrade?

Used em twice and found the excellent too!


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We got it free I think because we booked through the CC .

The other couple in the lounge had also booked with the CC. 

Might have just been lucky or looked hungry when booking in.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

CC members get free access to the VIP lounge, but although we are members we have not gone VIP , even without this the rest of the ships are first class so have not felt the need, the internet access is just fine from the normal lounge area so spent the journey surfing last time we used them


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolk line*

Hi

I like your original post as the fact that you enjoyed yourself etc etc makes the financial side look less important.

How I agree - quality is remembered long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten!

I know we all have a bidget in mind when going about our business, but you have hit the nail on the head.

Rapide561


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

we have not traveled with them yet but have booked really looking forward to december.

We originally booked to travel in the summer £85 return but we had to cancel 3 weeks before, a call to Norfolk Lines and they were so nice I told them we would be traveling at Xmas and they said we would be on the system with a credit and to call back in late Oct when they have the fares available.

I rang them two days ago and confirmed various details and they said the booking was confirmed and nothing to pay. Just before I rang them the booked route and times was on the web for £159 I did ask and the operator said it was usual for this to be the case. As you have booked but couldn't travel your fare is valid for the next crossing you book.

How happy am I???


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We're going to France next Easter - out on 6th April (early morning) return on 15th April (afternoon). £219 with norfolkline, £153 with Eurotunnel. Think I'll take the tunnel as with tesco vouchers this comes down to £73


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel/Tesco*

Every little helps...

Rapide561


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Bearing in mind the small amount of time spent on the ferry I think I prefer the old Norfolk Line. Return crossing for about £70. No penalty for changing crossing times and the bog standard boats. Why do we need all these new trimmings!!!!!!!!!!


----------

